# LGDBHG2 - Code



## WillieRoux (20/1/16)

Any1 know what the code @ the bottom is for...maybe just a batch nr?

And two is A1 and one A3....Not a good idea to use the three together maybe in like the RX200?

Also when I charge with Xtar VC4 it indicates 2450 when fully charged even though it's suppose to be 3000 mah...Suppose the usable part is only 2450 and the device wont drain the bat all the way?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (20/1/16)

WillieRoux said:


> View attachment 43663
> 
> 
> Any1 know what the code @ the bottom is for...maybe just a batch nr?
> ...


Was explained once. I think mooch or another batt tester. LG spec a lower cut off voltage therefore you get more use out of it. Or something to that effect. Personally I stick to an absolute min 3.2V cutoff on all batts. I believe it keeps them healthier for longer.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

